# My cats got a tent (and collar) too!



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Following the kind instruction of 3furbabies, I went to a dollarama this weekend. Oh my, I never know they have such an impressive collection of pet items! And they do have the adorable tent (in 3 colors! yay!). I also got my cats a Xmas collar :devil

(Too lazy to photoshop the captions on the photos)

*Metoo: So this thing is called "Holiday Spirit"?*









*Metoo: I'm already dressed up. When will Santa come?*









Meatball's fur color doesn't match the collar very well... If only they have a blue & white version... 









But she sort of looks like a African chief when in motion! :lol:









Next offering is the tent... It is a big hit! Metoo is getting in the second I put the tent down :luv 
(Reminded me the $60+ princess bed I bought them, which they never use... )









*Metoo: Oh, it has a sunroof? Awesome!*









*Metoo: Sorry, this tent is taken. Go find another one. What? This is the only one? Too bad for you then.*









Finally Metoo got tired of the tent, and Meatball can have a taste of it. Doesn't she look satisfied? :lol: 









*Meatball: Excuse me. I can use a little privacy here.*









Thanks again 3furbabies for the info! For 3 dollars we sure had a lot of fun  I've also bought them a cat tunnel. Not planning to unpack it until Xmas eve though


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Very cool pics.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

You are making those poor girls share the tent?!?! How mean of you. Love, love, love the collar pictures.


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

metoo looks so adorable in that collar! Priceless! Both of your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are adorable with their Christmas collars!


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Leazie said:


> You are making those poor girls share the tent?!?!


Usually if they have to fight over something they will be more interested. OK, I'm just making excuses for being cheap :lol:

PS: Metoo is rolling WITH the tent now... The tent is completely upside down. LOL


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

3gatos said:


> metoo looks so adorable in that collar! Priceless! Both of your babies are gorgeous!


Metoo's fur color really matches the collar, ne? :luv They also sell the collar in a bigger size (for big dogs I guess). I'm considering to buy the bigger one and make Metoo wear it as a skirt :lol:


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

so cute.  I bought a santa costume from the dollar store for my cat today c:


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

OMG! complete with hat?! Loves it! I have a santa costume for my kitty as well. I told people I wasn't crazy! LOL!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

That’s sooo cute. I wish I could get my cat to do something like that. And the tent wow I keep meaning to get one those.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Yay!! I am so happy you found it! I don't recommend getting another one... a few days after I bought 2 more they hardly use it anymore... maybe one at a time. Oh well it was only a few bucks. I saw those collars there too but I don't think my three would react as good as yours!

There are some great finds at the dollar store - pet wise. I found a bunch of hanging toys I have attached to their condo that they love too.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

yingying, your babies are so beautiful. I love the picture of metoo halfway into the tent and the one of meatball looking through the mesh. 

I don't know how all of you manage to get those costumes on your kitties. Were they ok with wearing them for a while, or did you have to take them off right away?


----------



## 3gatos (Nov 28, 2012)

Kricket wears his costume for hours at a time. And doesn't try to take it off. He did try to groom it though, lol! The day that picture was taken, we were at the laundromat for a couple hours, well, I was, he and the dog stayed on the car. The second time I put him in it, we went to walk around the pet supply store I work at. He was so cute


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

pllamah said:


> so cute.  I bought a santa costume from the dollar store for my cat today c:


Your cat in the santa dress is so adorable! :luv
I do see a huge collection of santa hats (different sizes) in dollarama, but I don't think I saw a santa dress... Maybe I missed it :dis


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

3furbabies said:


> Yay!! I am so happy you found it! I don't recommend getting another one... a few days after I bought 2 more they hardly use it anymore... maybe one at a time. Oh well it was only a few bucks. I saw those collars there too but I don't think my three would react as good as yours!
> 
> There are some great finds at the dollar store - pet wise. I found a bunch of hanging toys I have attached to their condo that they love too.


Yep, after these few days my cats certainly lost quite a bit interest in the tent too. But Metoo still sleeps in it when we were watching TV. Anyway, for a $2 purchase, we already got enough fun worth the price


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

spirite said:


> I don't know how all of you manage to get those costumes on your kitties. Were they ok with wearing them for a while, or did you have to take them off right away?


They each weared it for like half an hour until I got some decent photos and then took it off :lol:

Metoo didn't mind me putting it on her. But, well, she is that kind of mellow girl who doesn't mind me doing ANYTHING to her... She was bothered the dangling balls on the collar though. It seemed like she couldn't see her own feet with the collar on, so whenever she walked, she had to lift her paws really high for each step. It's hilarious :lol:

Meatball, on the other hand, struggled a bit when I put the collar on her. But once it's on, it looked like she completely forgot/ignored the existance of it


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

awww! so cute


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

OOh they are all so cute. I'm jealous on two fronts , one we aint got a dollar tree in Ireland and two my kitties wont wear a collar.


----------



## hatchet2105 (Nov 22, 2012)

aww! they are so cute and adorable! love their collars.


----------



## purr machine (Dec 17, 2012)

The collars are adorable!! I think I need to visit a local dollar store for pet stuff


----------



## pllamah (Jul 5, 2012)

Next time i went to the dollar store I bought one of those tents for Beans since your cats had so much fun with them.

Beans wrestles his toys in the tent, sending the tent flipping every which way when he's in it.  But I got a photo of him just chilling in it.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

Dollarama rules! One of the benefits of being close to Canada. Princess Auto is way cool too!


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

Dang, I just got to plan on going to the dollar store before they are all gone.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

builder said:


> Dang, I just got to plan on going to the dollar store before they are all gone.


I don't think dollar stores are really dollar stores anymore. My local one has a new sign when you walk in that says "Please note that some items are now $2, $3 and $4".


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> I don't think dollar stores are really dollar stores anymore. My local one has a new sign when you walk in that says "Please note that some items are now $2, $3 and $4".


 I noticed that as well, plus we have so many of those stores all with similar names and I never know if I’m in the original “Dollar Store” or not. I buy reading glasses at those stores because I lose them all the time and they started out as a $1 and bought them by the dozen, but now they’re about $5. There are three different stores close by so I’m going to hit all three as soon as they open


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

lyle said:


> Dollarama rules! One of the benefits of being close to Canada. Princess Auto is way cool too!


Dollarama is a Canadian only store? I didn't know that... But it's an impressive store for sure. I also found lots of super cheap crafting supply


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

3furbabies said:


> I don't think dollar stores are really dollar stores anymore. My local one has a new sign when you walk in that says "Please note that some items are now $2, $3 and $4".


Were they ever be a "real" dollar store before? :lol: Maybe they should rename that to "dirt-cheap store"


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

I could not find the tent and I went to three stores, so I bought a cube thing with three holes from Walmart. 

I can’t take a photo right now because my 5yr old grandson is here and the cats are in hiding so I’ll have to wait till tomorrow on the 21st. That is if we all are still here LOL


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

So my grandson went home and Sebastian was the first to go in and then as soon as squirts saw it she kicked Sebastian out.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

builder said:


> I could not find the tent and I went to three stores, so I bought a cube thing with three holes from Walmart.
> 
> I can’t take a photo right now because my 5yr old grandson is here and the cats are in hiding so I’ll have to wait till tomorrow on the 21st. That is if we all are still here LOL


 
The cube is very neat! Mind I ask how much it is? 
My next visit might be walmart if the cube is less than $5 

PS: Just called my friend in Sydney. They have already passed 21st and she is still alive. So we are good :twisted:


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

yingying said:


> The cube is very neat! Mind I ask how much it is?
> My next visit might be walmart if the cube is less than $5
> 
> PS: Just called my friend in Sydney. They have already passed 21st and she is still alive. So we are good :twisted:


it was about $3.50 something, but well under $5. 
I haven't been able to get photos, but it is cute to watch the other cat sneak from behind and stick a paw in through the back window and scare Squirts who took it over. :lol:

LOL i figure those from the land of Oz would be the first to know its its alright to come out.


----------



## lyle (Oct 28, 2010)

yingying said:


> Dollarama is a Canadian only store?


Yep, True North. It's not a real dollar store, but close enough. I go there often and especially like the "flannel-like" pet blankets which we buy and give to the local shelter. Dollar Tree is the only real dollar store ( in the States anyway) that I know of.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

I seen a cube like this at pet smart before but it was $15 so I passed. I don't think I will be getting one of those since my cats now have 0 interest in the tents. I put two of them away and left the third in the cat room but they have not used it since. Ugh


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

3furbabies said:


> I seen a cube like this at pet smart before but it was $15 so I passed. I don't think I will be getting one of those since my cats now have 0 interest in the tents. I put two of them away and left the third in the cat room but they have not used it since. Ugh


I’m sure my cats will get tired of it soon as well. It’s too bad that kittens have to grow up.


----------



## yingying (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the price info Builder! I will check out my local Walmart next year (no interest in competing with all "door crashers").



3furbabies said:


> I don't think I will be getting one of those since my cats now have 0 interest in the tents. I put two of them away and left the third in the cat room but they have not used it since. Ugh


My Metoo is still playing with the tent, just not as often. Meatball only uses it as a hiding place now, whenever she sees me approaching with her toothbrush in hand :lol:

PS: Just put up the tunnel I got bought with the tent yesterday. And my cats were in instant love with it. I can hear the bell that attached to the tunnel ringing all night. LOL


----------



## builder (Sep 2, 2012)

yingying said:


> PS: Just put up the tunnel I got bought with the tent yesterday. And my cats were in instant love with it. I can hear the bell that attached to the tunnel ringing all night. LOL


 I bought a tunnel for the grandkids and then I found it again when I was cleaning out the closet, so I put it out for the cats. 
They just loved it and would play stalking and pouncing for hours. I had to put it up again because the kids size was too big and I was always tripping over it. They rolled it all over the place. :smile:


----------

